# internet connection



## scubamike10

Hi can anyone help? I have a property 40km east from Khonkean in a place called Namphong I would like to know the best way to get internet reception, are there dongles in Thailand? if so what are they called? or would it be better to connect via bluetooth on my mobile phone?.................reception is good in nanphong in fact there is a mobile phone mast right out side my house!...........any help would be appreciated........Mike Hancock


----------



## Guest

scubamike10 said:


> Hi can anyone help? I have a property 40km east from Khonkean in a place called Namphong I would like to know the best way to get internet reception, are there dongles in Thailand? if so what are they called? or would it be better to connect via bluetooth on my mobile phone?.................reception is good in nanphong in fact there is a mobile phone mast right out side my house!...........any help would be appreciated........Mike Hancock


Hi Mike,

If you're out in the sticks somewhere there is always satellite internet courtesy of TOT, but I know someone who has had big problems with this. Might be worth you contacting him direct after first reading the relevant entries on his blog.

Andrew writes about his experiences here...

If you read right through to the last of the comments, he mentions switching to an AIS mobile internet connection, which seems to function well if slowly, and only costs him 380 baht for 100 hours.

Can't help you personally as I've always had a place in town somewhere, with a choice of various cable providers.


----------



## jeroen004

Mobile internet access will do the trick. you should check with your provider.


----------



## scubamike10

Thanks for your comments pete...................slowly getting there! regards Mike


----------



## miniwalk

Mobile internet access by AIS or DTAC


----------



## scubamike10

Many thanks...................Mike


----------



## scubamike10

Many thanks ............................mike


----------



## scubamike10

many thanks......................Mike


----------



## Artie

Hello Mike,
I am Dutch and living near Khon Buri, where the number of internet connections people have is very limited. Besides I am using an Apple Macintosh, but finally I found the IP Star satellite connection, that is much better than any other mobile connection. It is from TOT and costs around 3.000 Baht each month. I hope this will help you.

With kind regards,

Artie


----------



## Guest

Artie - have you had it for long? I know Andrew (mentioned above) had all manner of problems with his TOT satellite connection, and gave up on them in the end, switching to a mobile set-up.


----------



## Zark

CAT is pretty good for wireless connections around Thailand. Pricey startup, but monthly is pretty cheap. Check at Khun Woody .com: Woody Leonhard & the Phuket PC Group Therapy Sessions club for info.


----------



## scubamike10

Hi Artie many thanks for your reply.........I will get on the case! regards Mike


----------



## Andrew Hicks

frogblogger said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> If you're out in the sticks somewhere there is always satellite internet courtesy of TOT, but I know someone who has had big problems with this. Might be worth you contacting him direct after first reading the relevant entries on his blog. ["The Exotic Adventures of a Literary Sexagenarian."]
> 
> If you read right through to the last of the comments, he mentions switching to an AIS mobile internet connection, which seems to function well if slowly, and only costs him 380 baht for 100 hours.
> 
> Can't help you personally as I've always had a place in town somewhere, with a choice of various cable providers.



Absolutely right, Mike. Don't even think of getting TOT IP Star satellite internet. It's so bad and the service so awful that it's almost funny... indeed there's a chapter devoted to my internet agonies in"MY Thai Girl and I".

I'm now using an AIS simcard via my mobile and it's slow and cheap which is better than slow and expensive.

I just took my phone and laptop into an AIS shop in Surin town and they set it all up for me.

So far so good!

I can see my AIS pylon as well but it's not as close as yours.

Andrew Hicks


----------



## scubamike10

Thanks for your advise andrew I think its the only way forward, I am going out in feb and will take out a bluetooth phone from the uk ...................the thought of having an internet connention in my house is quite exciting!! sad isnt it?!! cheers Mike


----------



## Andrew Hicks

scubamike10 said:


> Thanks for your advise andrew I think its the only way forward, I am going out in feb and will take out a bluetooth phone from the uk ...................the thought of having an internet connention in my house is quite exciting!! sad isnt it?!! cheers Mike



Sad to be without an internet connection!

Living in my Surin village I have never subscribed for English television and can't always get the Bangkok Post but the internet is a very important link with the outside world.

Without it I couldn't be writing this post to you!

Andrew


----------

